
Arrogance Peaks in Silicon Valley - MBCook
https://500ish.com/arrogance-peaks-in-silicon-valley-b3020f542e5e
======
some_account
And yet they are building nothing of any real value. They could all disappear
over night and the world would be a better place, not worse.

I see a lot of smart people be totally inside their bubble, specially bosses.
When confronting them with reality, they seem unable to process the
information. It's not even funny anymore.

